# Want to catch BIGGER fish?



## DaleH (Jun 20, 2018)

You need these! A set is on their way to Richg99 right now  to try out!

_Oh Walter .... Walter ... here boy!_


----------



## thedude (Jun 20, 2018)

Trump hands!

And richg always has his fish next to a ruler to take any guesswork out. Unless he bought a rigged ruler!? [emoji848]


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 20, 2018)

Dog gone it, Dale. I just spit diet coke all over my screen. 

I'm getting a ruler tattooed on my forearm so no one can accuse me of any funny business! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

